
Phoenix.LiveView is now public on GitHub - gmcabrita
https://twitter.com/chris_mccord/status/1106291353670045696
======
gmcabrita
On GitHub:
[https://github.com/phoenixframework/phoenix_live_view](https://github.com/phoenixframework/phoenix_live_view)

The previous HN discussion at the time it was initially announced:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18662585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18662585)

